# Civic SRS problem



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

VSS is vehicle speed sensor, I suspect it uses information from that sensor as part of the decision tree for whether or not to deploy the air bags.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

sestivers said:


> VSS is vehicle speed sensor, I suspect it uses information from that sensor as part of the decision tree for whether or not to deploy the air bags.


Good tip, ses. So, would you just replace the speed sensor then? Wonder where it is located. Should be easy......


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

No, I would not just replace the sensor. Does the speedometer and odometer work correctly?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

sestivers said:


> No, I would not just replace the sensor. Does the speedometer and odometer work correctly?


Yes, just took it for a ride and they both work well.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I think I would swing by the dealer that did the air bag replacement and see what they say . Bring your receipt for the work they may scan the vehicle for free and/or reset the light . If they are a decent dealer and you go in friendly they may offer some free advice . Have you done simple stuff like cleaning battery terminals and grounds ? Is the battery at full charge ? Start with the basics and move along to the more complex .


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Porsche986S said:


> I think I would swing by the dealer that did the air bag replacement and see what they say . Bring your receipt for the work they may scan the vehicle for free and/or reset the light . If they are a decent dealer and you go in friendly they may offer some free advice . Have you done simple stuff like cleaning battery terminals and grounds ? Is the battery at full charge ? Start with the basics and move along to the more complex .


I already talked with the advisor there and he said $75.00 to pull the code, which I got with a paper clip. Code 53. To me there is no "decent" dealer. Just ones to make $$$. They also advised that I have rotted rubber front control arm mounts, which was a lie. They also lied about my rack/pinion leaking "severely", which is leaking inside the cab floor, which is a lie.

I posted code 53 on post #1, unless their codes read something different, but not sure why. I may ask a local mech I know if he will look at it, he is much more honest. Not sure what else to do at this point, but I will avoid this dealer.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Yup, battery is great, no V problems. he dealer did check it out and he said it is good- one good check for them. 

Anyways, thanks, Porsche.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

If the speedometer is working fine, then the VSS is providing a good signal to the instrument cluster. Where it goes from there, I do not know. Do you have access to a large city library that might have factory service manuals? Those would give you specific troubleshooting/testing steps.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, I am a big fan of libraries. I guess I could go there- got nothing to lose. Tried internet already with little success. Good tip ses.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

papereater said:


> 2001 civic EX, plagued with srs defects! Constantly popping up codes, even after already 2 air bag recalls/replacements. I retrieved with a paper clip code 53, which is the the following:
> 
> Internal Failure Of SRS or
> Supplemental Restraint System Unit. Check Battery System Voltage, If Voltage Is Low, Repair 12 volt power or VSS feed circuit Prior
> ...


That means that the SRS module (Brain) is faulty. You have to replace it and program it to the vehicle.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> That means that the SRS module (Brain) is faulty. You have to replace it and program it to the vehicle.:vs_cool:


So, can a DIY r do this at home? Program the module? Or strictly dealer?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

papereater said:


> So, can a DIY r do this at home? Program the module? Or strictly dealer?


 You can install it but it will need to be programed. Sometimes a decent scan-tool will do it. Call around some mechanic shops and ask if they can program the module. I can so there should be someone around you that can do it. Call the dealer and see how much so you can compare.:vs_cool:


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Today I mailed an old Celica airbag control module to a place that supposedly will reflash it to remove my stuck code 31. I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot about that. Ebay and search for "programed SRS Modules". You just give them you vin# and they will program it and send it to you.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> I forgot about that. Ebay and search for "programed SRS Modules". You just give them you vin# and they will program it and send it to you.:vs_cool:


Let me try it- sounds like a good approach.....


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

sestivers said:


> Today I mailed an old Celica airbag control module to a place that supposedly will reflash it to remove my stuck code 31. I'll let you know how that turns out.


Think those people can help me with my supposedly bad module? Can I contact them? Would they sell modules pre programmed to me?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

This is what Ive found so far:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Desc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=programmed+srs+modules

Cant seem to find any prorgamming supplier/service here.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

When I get mine back and find out that it works, I'll tell ya their name. No sense putting a link to bad service if it turns out that way. They say they will take your existing module and reflash it to remove any codes after an accident or for whatever reason, as long as there is not physical damage to the unit (like from flooding). They also say that since it's your own unit, you don't have to go through the reprogramming to match your VIN. I didn't know that about these inticrasies before I tried to swap in a module from the junkyard, which did not work out. At least it cost less than $20 bucks to try that...


It's $50 plus shipping each way for this service. There is one in GA and one in MA that look like they do exactly the same service.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

sestivers said:


> When I get mine back and find out that it works, I'll tell ya their name. No sense putting a link to bad service if it turns out that way. They say they will take your existing module and reflash it to remove any codes after an accident or for whatever reason, as long as there is not physical damage to the unit (like from flooding). They also say that since it's your own unit, you don't have to go through the reprogramming to match your VIN. I didn't know that about these inticrasies before I tried to swap in a module from the junkyard, which did not work out. At least it cost less than $20 bucks to try that...
> 
> 
> It's $50 plus shipping each way for this service. There is one in GA and one in MA that look like they do exactly the same service.


I get it now, ses. Yes, I will wait, no problem- been driving the car for so long with this light anyway. Do you know if I can drive it while the module will be out for say, 2 weeks?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

papereater said:


> I get it now, ses. Yes, I will wait, no problem- been driving the car for so long with this light anyway. Do you know if I can drive it while the module will be out for say, 2 weeks?


 Yes. You can.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I read up on the SRS module replacement. It is a plug and play item. No programing. So go to a junk yard and get one from a car that wasn't in a wreck or bags not deployed and install it. Remove negative batt cable before removal and put neg batt cable back on after installation. Remember to tell junk yard that if it's already deployed, you'll be back to swap it out for another one.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> I read up on the SRS module replacement. It is a plug and play item. No programing. So go to a junk yard and get one from a car that wasn't in a wreck or bags not deployed and install it. Remove negative batt cable before removal and put neg batt cable back on after installation. Remember to tell junk yard that if it's already deployed, you'll be back to swap it out for another one.:vs_cool:


Too much! Really? No special programming? Yipee! Why do many sellers on ebay warn that it needs programming? Just being devils advocate, Brain.......

Removing one from a junk yard can be a pain (mosquitos, etc), but will do it as a new one goes for $300-350, I hear..........


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The ones on Ebay is to be erased after a crash. They wipe it clean to be reused. The dealer nor I can erase the crash info it stores.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I get it now, Brain- I will look for cars that were not crashed/banged up in the junk yard. I will advise on progress. Thanks for all the support/edjukashion!

(I learned that a big deal is to disconnect battery first, to avoid accidental deployment of the airbag. )


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

No success for me, but I also did not get ripped off. I tried myairbags.com and they called me today to say they couldn't reset my module and they have refunded my prepayment. 



So, now I'll look for a non-crashed module from a junkyard and hope BB is right that the VIN doesn't require reprogramming after all.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the valuable follow up, ses. I am now studying vin #'s for years 2001-2005 for civics. never know exactly what year you are looking at there. Also, I understand there may be a difference in sedans vs 2 door coupes, which I have. Not so easy, right?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

sestivers said:


> No success for me, but I also did not get ripped off. I tried myairbags.com and they called me today to say they couldn't reset my module and they have refunded my prepayment.
> 
> 
> 
> So, now I'll look for a non-crashed module from a junkyard and hope BB is right that the VIN doesn't require reprogramming after all.



Each car is different. What year, make, model, engine size, sedan or coupe and I'll read up on it and tell ya what you need to do. :vs_cool:


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Brainbucket said:


> Each car is different. What year, make, model, engine size, sedan or coupe and I'll read up on it and tell ya what you need to do. :vs_cool:


 Mine is a 1994 Toyota Celica ST (hatchback with 1.8L engine and A/T)


I have in my hands a second airbag module that came out of a junkyard car that had deployed airbags. It had the same code 31 as well as a code for one of the front sensors when I put it in my car.


I'm supposed to be able to clear codes using a sequence of alternately grounding two connections on the diagnostic port but it never works.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Code 31 means faulty center air bag sensor that is under console. It has crash info and is now worthless. Get one from a car that didn't deploy the air bags. I believe it's plug and play as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

How to clear air bag codes on 94 Celica;


1. Attach a jumper wire to the Tc terminal and one jumper wire to the Ab terminal in the diagnosis box in the engine compartment. 

2. Tap the terminals to ground in the correct sequence. Tc, Ab, Tc, Ab,Tc. On the final touch of the Tc terminal, touch and hold the terminal to ground for at least 8 seconds. If the procedure was done correctly, the airbag light will flash rapidly, indicating the code has been cleared.:vs_cool:


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Right... but the service I sent away for is supposed to be able to clear that crash data, stating that it's a great alternative to a new module for a car that had its airbags deploy. I'd try it again with this other module if it didn't cost me $15 shipping just to try.

I'd already tried that procedure multiple times, unsuccessfully. I copied it from the factory repair manual at the library :-D


Unfortunately, all the junkyard Celicas are miles away from me. My profile says Seattle but I'm living in rural upper Michigan at the moment.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Update: I tried to make sure I pull the right module at the yard. So I called the dealer and he said my 2001 civic has THREE different modules, but gave me the right one once I gave him my actual VIN. So now I have the right part # stamped on the module to look for!

BUT, while I had him on the phone he warned me and mentioned that it HAS to be programmed by the dealer,maybe because it is NEW(?). I didnt mention that I am planning to get a used one from a yard (or maybe even ebay), but do yous think I have to program one I get from another car from the yard or used from ebay?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Update: bought a "good" srs module from ebay. Installed it, and same problem. SRS light will not go off. I am going to return it. Now, my car was in a "crash" years ago, but not a bad one- airbag never deployed. Does this mean that my module should not have to be reset by a reset company since the airbags never deployed?

I am thinking of calling one of those places and see if I need to send mine in for maybe a reset, or perhaps a diagnosis. Think this is a good approach, people?

Thanks.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

All it costs is your upfront shipping if they can't reflash it. You mean to try it out with your module, not the eBay one, right?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

sestivers said:


> All it costs is your upfront shipping if they can't reflash it. You mean to try it out with your module, not the eBay one, right?


Right, Steve. (thanks for the quick reply). My original one. The e bay will go back. Why bother- Im at the same point with either, so Im gambling on my own. 

So, are yiu sure that if they can not get it to work, they wont charge me anything at all? Yes, I expect to pay shipping to/from. That is only fair. I just would hate to spend say, $50-$75 for a bench fee for them to tell me my module is junk. Just want to know my risks.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

^^^ I would find it hard to believe the company wouldn't charge a diagnostic fee , after all they are a business and have to pay the technician and some business related expenses . I would call them and verify any/all up front costs don't go in guessing or assuming .


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, I sent it in, they called me to say that they couldn't reflash it due to some problem they couldn't circumvent, and they refunded my prepayment. It's the policy stated on their web page, too.


What I don't know is what happens if they say that they completed the service and you still end up with the warning light after you reinstall it.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Sheesh, you guys, youre not gonna believe this, but I stumbled into this- I finally retrieved the code from the srs light. I grounded the 2 pins from the diagnostic terminal 4 &9. Turned on the ignition to 1st position, and counted the blinks. It was confusing, but I found a resource on line. I got a code 15-3, which is not for the module! 

It is for the passenger side front seat OPDS sensor. I chased the module for nothing. Oh well. I learned. Didnt meant to lead you guys on the wrong track. Anyway, what a long chore, this srs light. Not I gotta learn how to change thos sensor. I have to get into the back of the seat, under the fabric. I need to source a new sensor too.......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

papereater said:


> 2001 civic EX, plagued with srs defects! Constantly popping up codes, even after already 2 air bag recalls/replacements. I retrieved with a paper clip code 53, which is the the following:
> 
> Internal Failure Of SRS or
> Supplemental Restraint System Unit. Check Battery System Voltage, If Voltage Is Low, Repair 12 volt power or VSS feed circuit Prior
> ...


My 1st post listed the WRONG code! Geez! I interpreted the 15-3 as 53! On civics, the first 4 super fast blinks stand for 4x10 (for 40), then a 5 is added (next group of blinks) to that for a total of 15. Then I got the final set of blinks for a value of 3. Conclusion: code 15-3, NOT 53. Maaaaaaan. I goofed on this one. 

Anyway, onto the OPDS sensor.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Just wanted to follow up on this one to say that even with a "faulty center air bag sensor" code 31, my airbags deployed last night when I hit a deer. Sucks ass. The front end of the car has minor damage to include a broken bright headlight lens but the real problem is the demolished windshield from the passenger side air bag and the interior now being a mess. It's beyond my abilities to repair the air bag system even if parts were readily available.


And I've lost several minutes of life expectancy from the breathed gun powder combustion byproducts :-/


----------

